# Felt Road Gear (Jerseys/Shorts/Gloves)



## Ajtat411 (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a pair of the Felt Road Jerseys/Shorts? Are they worth the price in terms of comfort?

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Clothing/Road-Apparel/Felt-Team-Short-Sleeve-Jersey--Men-s.aspx

The wind vest seems cool, more relax look?

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Clothing/Road-Apparel/Felt-Team-Wind-Vest--Men-s.aspx

I was thinking about picking a pair of Pearl Izumi Elite shorts and adding in the felt jersey.

I don't like the idea of wearing a bib shorts, but Felt does make it.

Does anyone know if Felt makes road bike gloves? Is there a website to get Felt stuff beside their website. They charge full MSRP for everything.


----------



## Dfrench200 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have the short sleeve jersey and I really like it. Hincappie makes the jersey as well as the BMC pro kit and much more. Thnking about the Felt bib shorts too...


----------



## Ajtat411 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! Did you have to order a size up since the website says it's more of a racer fit?

What size did your order? 

I have no idea how they size the bib shorts, but those would be cool to go along with the jersey.


----------



## Dfrench200 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am 5' 10" and 150lbs, so Im pretty slender. I ordered medium, and it fits fine. I didnt notice it to be much more form fitting than any other jersey I have. The sleeves aren't really tight either.


----------



## Ajtat411 (Aug 3, 2010)

Did you get the jersey directly from the Felt website?


----------



## Dfrench200 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep... Also just ordered the 1.1 UHC fork


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a set of the bibs and a jersey coming in with my new F5. The 2 others that ride w/ me say that they love their jerseys and the bibs are also very comfy. They say the jersey is very well ventilated but doesnt feel techy or wimpy for that matter. They fit true to size and are comfortable. I post my opinion next week when mine arrive.


----------

